# group of jokes



## cowboyuptex (Dec 23, 2013)

_*JOKES TO OFFEND EVERYONE*_  

*What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball?*

*Juan on Juan*

*What is a Yankee?*

*The same as a quickie, but a guy can do it alone.*

*What do you see when the Pillsbury Dough Boy bends over?*

*Doughnuts*

*Why is air a lot like sex?*

*Because it's no big deal unless you're not getting any.*

*Why don't bunnies make noise when they have sex?*

*Because they have cotton balls.*

*What's the difference between a porcupine and BMW?*

*A porcupine has the pricks on the outside.*

*Why does Mike Tyson cry during sex?*

*Mace will do that to you.*

*Why did OJ Simpson want to move to West Virginia ?*

*Everyone has the same DNA.*

*Why do drivers' education classes in Redneck schools use the car only on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays?*

*Because on Tuesday and Thursday, the Sex Ed class uses it.*

*Where does an Irish family go on vacation?*

*A different bar.*

*Did you hear about the Chinese couple that had a*

*Blonde baby?*

*They named him "Sum Ting Wong"*

*What would you call it when an Italian has one arm shorter than the other?*

*A speech impediment.*

*What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo?*

*A southern zoo has a description of the animal on the front of the cage along with... "a recipe".*

*How do you get a sweet 80-year-old lady to say the F word?*

*Get another sweet little 80-year-old lady to yell *BINGO*!*

*What's the difference between a northern fairytale and a southern fairytale?*

*A northern fairytale begins "Once upon a time …" *

*A southern fairytale begins "Y'all ain't gonna believe this shit.*


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

Funny!!!!!!! It's nice to see some humor! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 24, 2013)

Way to funny!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2013)

Jesus Wept Cowboy

I had to wait a few mins before I could even find my keyboard to reply.  Funny  funny  funny.  Loved it all Thank you

Gary


----------

